# Should tank lights be left on nightime?



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello everyone... not sure if this is the correct place to post this or not as i can't find a clear forum for it,

Hello everyone, I'm posting this question in other forum sights as well so i can get a great well rounded response and i appreciate all comments in case i don't get to thank-you personally... I post many questions all over as i'm learning for those that don't know me.... so here goes.
Tank lights. Should tank lights be turned off nighttime? Is it okay to leave the blue-light on overnight(i call it the blue light, lol) Should they all be turned off? I noticed in local fish stores they don't turn off the tank lights.
Also when i turn the lights on in the morning the fish freak out, almost like an electric shock, so the last few days i've been keeping the blue light on nighttime and they seem more calm....
Comments/thoughts?
sheldon


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

ya u shud let the fish rest at night. the blue light aka moonlight is also a good idea. the fish can rest in it and at the same time you can see whats going on. dont make the blue like too bright tho. should be representing a moon. and i dont have moonlight and my fish got used to it because evertyday my timer turns off the light at 9pm and turns it on at 7am


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine shut off at night. if you don't want to "shock" em with light, have a low light room lamp turn on a bit before the tank light. That way it's kinda like sun rise as the light increases semi gradually.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

fish can handle light for 24 hours a day seven days a week, or no light, and everything in between.
I have found that they prefer a routine, no matter what that routine is so do yourselves and your fish a favor and buy timers! :thumb:


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

You're calling it "the blue light" but I think you need to find out what it really is. Is it a moonlight or is it actinic lighting? If it's actinic lighting I really would not leave that on all night. Search around hear for advice on actinic lighting.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine is set on timers.

Aquarium Lights go on from 2pm to 11pm
Moonlights from 11pm to 3am

Then total darkness until sunrise.

Works out well.


----------



## aspen (Jun 15, 2004)

i keep lights on at night when fish have eggs or fry. usually just a 9 watt in the room. otherwise they go out at night.

rick


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

hello everyone,,, thanks for all your comments... Will be investing in some timers for my fish...seems to be the status quo on timers and on how to turn the lights on and off......
Awesome.....
thanks all
sheldon


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I keep the lights off most of the time - why waste electricity and promote algae?
Mine are on 5pm to 11 pm daily - bit more on the weekend.
I turn a room light on first before turning tank lights off and on to avoid the sudden shock of light and total dark.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone in this thread for their info.. I have started doing the lamp thing for the 1st 30 minutes and then the tank lights.. making a huge difference already.... Will be investing money into some timers later on... Also doing the moonlight thingy for an hour.....

It's all working wonderful.....
tks all
sheldon


----------

